# Portal... for free



## AndyB (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, you heard right. All you gamers, mac and pc... it feels so odd saying that, Valve are giving away Portal for free.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Steam said:
			
		

> Portal used to cost money. Until May 24th, it's free. End of story.
> Well, technically speaking, there are some strings attached. Fortunately, they're entirely decorative. We just like the way they look, swaying in the gentle breeze created by a million people simultanously fainting from shock at the news that Portal is free. Now you have no reason not to try Portal.
> "I have a reason," some of you are probably typing into an angry email. "You see, sir, I own a Mac."
> Well guess what: For the first time ever, Portal is also available for the Mac.
> ...


</div>


----------



## Mr. L (May 12, 2010)

What is Portal?


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2010)

Seriously, I've been telling everyone today to download the free Portal and everyone I've told has been like, "What is Portal?", WHERE THE *censored.3.0* HAVE YOU BEEN, UNDER A ROCK!?! It's only one of the best games ever. Download it now, or die.

On another note, I downloaded Steam for Mac. so far it looks really clean and flawless. Can't wait to play games on my Mac.


----------



## AndyB (May 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Seriously, I've been telling everyone today to download the free Portal and everyone I've told has been like, "What is Portal?", WHERE THE *censored.3.0* HAVE YOU BEEN, UNDER A ROCK!?! It's only one of the best games ever. Download it now, or die.
> 
> On another note, I downloaded Steam for Mac. so far it looks really clean and flawless. Can't wait to play games on my Mac.


I know eh? Hopefully more people will see this and take up on this offer, even if not to play it yet but to just have it.
Awesome, I'm seeing alot more people online now.


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

I'm thinking about downloading Steam and downloading it just to try it out. 

Free Portal is a pretty good incentive.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2010)

Played PC and 360 versions, both very funny and sometimes challenging!


----------



## AndyB (May 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about downloading Steam and downloading it just to try it out.
> 
> Free Portal is a pretty good incentive.


I'd say so, even if you can't play it... you could do later on when you have the means.


----------



## Trundle (May 12, 2010)

Such as MW2 Online Play was free, they're giving out a lot of free stuff now. 
And, what is Portal like.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Such as MW2 Online Play was free, they're giving out a lot of free stuff now.
> And, what is Portal like.


MW2 is free now?


----------



## AndyB (May 12, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Such as MW2 Online Play was free, they're giving out a lot of free stuff now.
> And, what is Portal like.


No, it's not quite the same... as they are giving you the game for good. Not just a free weekend. And that's Valve all over with Steam, so many deals.

@Garrett, no.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think so, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## -Aaron (May 12, 2010)

Oh wow, I can't even log on to Steam properly.
"Fail to load platform modules."


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I can't even log on to Steam properly.
> "Fail to load modules properly."


What computer do you have? A piece of glass inside a rock?


----------



## -Aaron (May 12, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that I was just on Steam two weeks ago, no.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2010)

Beat me to it :T

This game is amazing, get your asses on steam and download it! 

Downloading right now 67% ;D


----------



## «Jack» (May 12, 2010)

brb installing steam and getting portal

Edit: WHO THE *censored.3.0* HAS NEPHEWJACK AS THEIR STEAM USERNAME? I NEED TO KILL THEM.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> brb installing steam and getting portal
> 
> Edit: WHO THE *censored.3.0* HAS NEPHEWJACK AS THEIR STEAM USERNAME? I NEED TO KILL THEM.


Not their username but account name :L

Just name yourself jackdanewphew or something


----------



## «Jack» (May 12, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turns out at some point I actually made a Steam account, and it's my old one. 

Downloading Portal now. :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I think I remember, it was when Niko asked you to help us with PTBT, right?

And I'll add you, I'm Ellis :T


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> What is Portal?


GlAdOs is gonna be mad at you!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4cakeisalie :T


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cake is the truth


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 12, 2010)

What kind of game is Portal? I've never heard of this game before.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> What kind of game is Portal? I've never heard of this game before.


IF THE LOVE THAT THING SO MUCH THEN WHY DON'T YOU  JUST MARRY IT

WELL I WON'T LET YOU

How does that feel

I love portal quotes


----------



## «Jack» (May 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> What kind of game is Portal? I've never heard of this game before.


Leet memes are made of these....

It's a popular game developed by Valve, and it's beeen highly praised by a lot of people for its innovative gameplay involving portals. So it doesn't really fit in one of the genres.


----------



## AndyB (May 12, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Okay, that's enough now.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

This is probably your guys reaction.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

I downloaded Steam but Portal refused to be downloaded, you win this round Glados.

*shakes fist*


----------



## Pear (May 12, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-
I just spent $20 on the damn thing. :/


----------



## «Jack» (May 12, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> I just spent $20 on the damn thing. :/


Hehehehe...


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too T_T


----------



## Caleb (May 12, 2010)

Too bad I already have it ...


----------



## NikoKing (May 12, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Too bad I already have it ...


----------



## Entei Slider (May 12, 2010)

I got orange box =3.


----------



## John102 (May 12, 2010)

The servers are too busy D=


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> The servers are too busy D=


You have a week or two to download it.  Don't piss your pants bro.


----------



## John102 (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been there done that, and when I came back from changing it said I was 70% done downloading it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2010)

>"oh hey, Portal for free! Even if I can't run it might as well get it."
>go to steam
>register
>download steam
>can't log in
>try different passwords incase I put in something else
>go to reset password
>enter new password
>it can't be changed


----------



## fabiolovessunate (May 12, 2010)

SO *censored.3.0*ING GLAD I HAVE STEAM. Now Mac users REALLY dominate.

My handle is fabioisonfire.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2010)

Servers are still busy for me. :L 

But I got it, so I don't give a damn. And to think I was going to pay $20 for it around New Years.


----------



## Numner (May 12, 2010)

Why?

._.


----------



## Zangy (May 12, 2010)

What a betrayal of Valve's paying loyal fans. I want my money back


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 12, 2010)

I'm signing up just to get it. ='D
When things slow down a little.

This was a really good idea on their part, a LOT of people are going to be recruited this way.


----------



## pielover6 (May 12, 2010)

Yep, I finished downloading it an hour ago. 

I'll get around to playing it sometime.


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

Downloaded it today with Steam... I already beat it again.  I can't tell if it's just addictive or too short.


----------



## Hiro (May 13, 2010)

Too bad i got the Orange Bo ;/


----------



## Ren Partycat (May 13, 2010)

NO REFUND FOR YOU


----------



## Fillfall (May 13, 2010)

what is portal?


----------



## Hiro (May 13, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> what is portal?


Portal

There you go.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

*Downloading...* I dunno why I'm doing it, though. I'll never play it, so it's just gonna be taking up space.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *Downloading...* I dunno why I'm doing it, though. I'll never play it, so it's just gonna be taking up space.


Why? Because it's not Nintendo?


----------



## Pear (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *Downloading...* I dunno why I'm doing it, though. I'll never play it, so it's just gonna be taking up space.


Doo eet. It's a really good game. It's a first person puzzle, and probably the most hilarious game I've ever played.


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *Downloading...* I dunno why I'm doing it, though. I'll never play it, so it's just gonna be taking up space.


If you're downloading it, at least try it out man


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because I have far too many other games I need to play, and Portal just doesn't interest me, so it's at the bottom of my list.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think I'm downloading it? I might try it...someday. But it won't be anytime soon, that's for sure.


----------



## [Nook] (May 15, 2010)

Seems fun. Downloading now.


----------

